# what i am working on



## Rykal (Aug 7, 2013)

This is going to be for my brother. Will have daughter, son, him, and his wife when done.


----------



## DLeeG (Oct 20, 2010)

Great idea and well executed.


----------



## Rykal (Aug 7, 2013)

thank you. took awhile to get layout measured and something not typical like a bunch of squares


----------

